# MoPac EV Caboose from LGB Caboose



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

While I cannot take any credit for this, I think it is worth posting to show what Stan Cedarleaf has created for me.

I wanted to duplicate this in G Gauge:



















but no manufacturer offers anything similar.



The closest thing I could find was a LGB 43714 ATSF caboose










and this is what Stan was able to create from it




























The painted over windows were requested as the LGB caboose had too many windows and most of our windows have been welded over.

Sometime this year we hope to paint our caboose to match the one Stan made including the colors and markings which I had requested 
Stan to put on it - including the white roof which MoPac did put on some of their Extended Vision cabooses.

Thanks Stan,

Jerry


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks awesome Jerry (both the LGB one and the big one), but wouldn't the USA Trains caboose have been closer as a starting point?  http://www.usatrains.com/r12101.html Great result, either way!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By rwjenkins on 05 Feb 2010 03:11 PM 
Looks awesome Jerry (both the LGB one and the big one), but wouldn't the USA Trains caboose have been closer as a starting point? http://www.usatrains.com/r12101.html Great result, either way! 

Hi Richard,

I had thought of the USAT caboose but it has a center cupola, ladders and roof walkways.





























Only the LGB caboose seemed close to the MoPac Extended Vision cabooses (to me anyway). 

Still if USAT made or makes a MoPac caboose I would buy it. Their bay window caboose would be a great MoPac 
caboose as the MoPac cabooses made after the Extended Visions were bay window cabooses.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, Jerry. It was a fun job and I'm delighted that it turned out so well for you.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 10 Feb 2010 09:51 AM 
Thanks for the kind words, Jerry. It was a fun job and I'm delighted that it turned out so well for you.










Hi Stan,

With a little luck and a lot of work, next winter I hope that the 1:1 caboose will look as good as the one you created.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Stan!! Congrats Jerry!! Now you have a caboose to model your man-cave after!! (Life imitating art!!)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it! A very basic representation of something you own...nice! One of my co-workers way back when kit bashed an Aristocraft steel caboose to the caboose that sits in the parking lot at the Hoby Shop. He did a decent job of representing it with the Aristo but it was not perfect. Without scratch building it that was as good as he was going to get. Stan Great Job! Jerry Great Caboose! 

Chas


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mark and Chas,

Thanks for your comments. It is easier to keep my enthusiasm up when others support our projects.

Regards, 

Jerry


----------

